

Why is Chrome and Firefox not supporting Win x64 bit yet?  - ramachm

Seems odd that among so many innovations, native x64 support has lagged behind. Chrome on Windows 7 x64 crashes frequently, Flash sucks and FF is no better either. IE 9 though is rock solid on x64 bit.
======
SemanticFog
Chrome used to crash frequently for me on multiple Windows 7 64-bit machines,
but it runs rock solid now. It turned out the problem is that Chrome auto-
updates flash, and their software frequently crashes on 64-bit windows. One
one computer, I had to disable Flash altogether. On the other, it was enough
to disable Flash hardware acceleration. In both cases, Chrome is now
completely crash-free.

On your broader question -- why not native 64-bit app -- I think the key
reasons are 1) level of effort, 2) performance and 3) plugins:

1) Supporting 64-bits means a lot more than recompiling. It will need to be a
separate development effort, probably doubling the resources required for the
project.

2) 64-bit pointers are twice as large, and 64-bit programs take up more
memory. Due to caching, this also means that the programs run slower.

3) All the plugin partners face similar problems of effort and performance. A
64-bit browser will necessarily ship with a lot fewer plugins than a 32-bit
version.

Right now, a browser maker looking at a 64-bit version sees a lot of effort
for a slower version with less functionality. And that just doesn't seem like
a good bet.

------
Yaa101
FF4 is rock solid too on x64, under Linux that is. Not sure about Chromium
though, I have it but hardly use it.

